# Very heavy panting



## Jax's Mom

Sorry, I have no experience in this, but I iwsh you and boy boy much luck. Welcome to the forum. I'm sure others will be by to give some advice though...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have a 15 year old boy-he too pants quite a bit, mainly due to the heat and humidity here on the NC Coast. He has not done well with the hot summer temps we have had this year. I just had my old guy's heart and lungs checked on Wed.-the Vet said his heart is strong, lungs clear. He felt it was due to the summer temps we've had this summer He has spent very little time outside this summer-he too has lost the muscle mass in his back legs. They are very weak and his Hocks are very loose-I put braces on both of them which seems to help some. He use to LOVE going swimming in the Intercoastal Water Way every summer-this year his legs have been so weak he wasn't able to stand up in the water for any length of time or not at all when a wave came in. He was so frustrated-it was really sad-outside of a new tennis ball, going to the beach was his favorite thing in life. 

My guy is on pain meds-it is the same meds given to Cancer patients. 

.


----------



## Goldenz2

Twizz1ler-

Is he on any meds now? The Metacam will help with inflammation and maybe he should be on a pain med as well like Tramadol. You'll have to speak to your Vet. I have had 2 dogs on that and it has helped them immensely. 

Is the heavy panting a new thing? Usually panting could mean pain so if your dog is not on any meds I can bet he is not comfortable. But again, I am not a Vet...I would take him in for a visit if at all possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Panting can indicate pain, a thryoid or hormonal imbalance or intolerance to the heat or humidity. I'd suggest a vet visit for blood and other tests. 
14 1/2! That's wonderful!


----------



## Starfire5

Our 9 year old rescue, Bianca, pants all the time, too! She's been to the vet, had blood tests, everything. I mention the panting and I get no answers. Of course, it's been SOOOO hot down here this summer, but geeesh, she's in A/C all day and we keep it pretty cool. She doesn't appear to have any arthritis issues yet either. Goes for long walks - she walks pretty fast, too. Jumps up on our really high bed, etc. Maybe it's just an older dog thing?


----------



## twogoldenboys

In addition to the heavy panting, how does his bark sound, normal or hoarse? Check out Laryngeal Paralysis.


----------



## BeauShel

I would suggest that you try a different medicine since the metacam or rimadyl wasnt working for him. I put my Beau on tramadol and that worked for him. The panting can be a sign of pain. Also how is his weight? If his weight is to much that can contribute to the panting especially in the hot summer.


----------



## Deblog

Hello, I am new to this forum as we just lost our beloved 11 year old Golden this weekend. She too started panting about a year ago. Vet did lab work, examined her and could not find anything. Did not feel really concerned. It would lessen but always more than it used to be. She then had a problem getting up 2 months ago and limped really bad. Vet gave her Rimadyl shot and pills and seemed great for a week or so but then would not eat. Took her in gave her antibiotic felt it was a GI infection and if not better in 3 days bring her in. Took her in and they finally did x-rays and she had a huge tumor that had pushed her intestines way over to the side. They told me surgery was an option but not sure she would make it through and if she did she would have about 3 quality months. If we took her home she would make it 2 days. We elected to take her home and I got her to eat by feeding her real food by hand.We had some really good days with her. 5 weeks later she was having trouble breathing laying down and we had to take her in to put her to sleep. We are so lost now without her- a hole in our hearts. If they have not done x-rays on your dog- you may want them to check things out. I will know better in the future.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Hoping you find help here.

I'm bumping up your post for more replies.

I would call your vet and tell them about the panting. Praying for your baby.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hi, my spencer, passed last jan., of intestinal cancer , it had spread to other organs. I am sorry for your loss, it really is tough losing our four leg babies.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Assuming the vet suggested stopping the drug? At 14 1/2, I think I'd be touching base with the vet on everything that is out of the ordinary.

Panting definitely indicates some type of discomfort.

Blessings to you and your "Old Gold".


----------



## goldensare4ever

We lost our dog the same way as Deblog. Subtle panting. She showed no signs of pain, she ate well. She woke us up very early in the morning last Easter Sunday making noises and could not move. We rushed her to emerg and she was in shock and her body was shutting down. She was gone in a half in hour. It happened so fast and was so alarming. She too had a tumor that hard ruptured. Please don't always assume that they are hot. Do what you can and get them to a vet. We miss our Sammy girl so much.


----------



## BearsMommy

My Bear recently had an FHO surgery on his hip, and was on Rimadyl... he panted HEAVILY when he was on it... (and he will be 2 years old in December) I've been checking in to Rimadyl side effects... you may want to ask the vet about it, everyone here has gave me great advice some of which was to have blood work done again because Rimadyl can hurt the liver ... something you might want to ask the vet about...


----------



## Karen519

*Twizzler*

Twizzler

Just checking in and praying.


----------



## mike514

Is your guy on thyroid meds? Doing neck stretching? laying in a different position to position his head/neck in a sort of funny angle? raspy voice? not wanting to be active when he was a short while ago? Having more trouble with the heat than the past? Yes its Old dog symptoms but
Scooter did and turned out to be laryngeal paralysis.

You-tube LP and listen the the sounds from a video. That is exactly what it sounds like


----------



## iansgran

So sorry to hear your dog isn't doing well. Yes, panting is a sign of stress and pain. It was that and completely restlessness that told us it was time for Subiaco who had bone cancer. The pain meds he was on for 5 months had not made him pant.


----------



## KellyH

I'm thinking it could be a sign of pain. Bridget was 13 and a half when she passed away and had arthritis problems. We switched from Rimadyl to Metacam - although the vet said they're probably about equal in terms of effectiveness. The Metacam was easier to give than the Rimadyl as it was liquid syringe and Bridget liked the taste, rather than the stress of getting her to swallow two pills. Tramadol will help with pain, but not the arthritis. You should definitely take him to the vet. Every dog is different, but Bridget started losing muscle mass in her back legs too (and we took her to physio) but that's when we discovered she had cancer. Is your dog losing weight? (beyond the muscle mass)? Definitely take him to the vet. Sounds like he is in pain and may need Tramadol, which is usually pretty effective. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sweet Girl

14-1/2 is just so wonderful. I'm sorry he's having problems now - it sounds like you've gotten some good advice here. Please let us know what happens. Sending you good thoughts. It's so hard to watch our poor souls get old.


----------



## valynn

I'm so sorry for your loss.. we just lost one of our Goldens Max less then a week ago to cancer. I appreciate what you posted as I have a 9 year old Golden that pants all the time ... since a few months ago. Could be heat.. could be pain.. I will insist on an xray to illuminate any other issues.. had I done this with Max I would have known about his mass in his chest. Healing prayers for you as you deal with your loss of a baby.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear about Max
Tia started panting from the age of 9.
The vets did not seem too concerned after listening to her heart.
She lived for another 3 years after that.

I hope that it turns out to be nothing serious for your golden!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Hello - I just have a minute now but can come back and give more detail later. Have you considered Cushings Disease? Our Seger was diagnosed last year (at the age of 9) and one of the symptoms we noted that made us have him investigated was his excessive panting. He also has a lot of the other symptoms on the list I have copy/pasted below. Seger also has left sided laryngeal paresis which also can cause them to pant. He is currently being treated with traditional chinese medicine and is doing quite well. I hope you find the cause. Hugs coming your way  Carol
The most common symptoms include:
• increased/excessive water consumption (polydipsia)
• increased/excessive urination (polyuria)
• urinary accidents in previously housetrained dogs
• increased/excessive appetite (polyphagia)
• appearance of food stealing/guarding, begging, trash dumping, etc.
• sagging, bloated, pot-bellied appearance
• weight gain or its appearance, due to fat redistribution
• loss of muscle mass, giving the appearance of weight loss
• bony, skull-like appearance of head
• exercise intolerance, lethargy, general or hind-leg weakness
• new reluctance to jump on furniture or people
• excess panting, seeking cool surfaces to rest on
• symmetrically thinning hair or baldness (alopecia) on torso
• other coat changes like dullness, dryness
• slow regrowth of hair after clipping
• thin, wrinkled, fragile, and/or darkly pigmented skin
• easily damaged/bruised skin that heals slowly
• hard, calcified lumps in the skin (calcinosis cutis)
• susceptibility to infections (especially skin and urinary)
• diabetes, pancreatitis, seizures


----------

